# Turbo BL35?



## carsonb (Mar 15, 2003)

On chargeing you can save 3 set ups, I have the three setups in the charger but, I can't figure out how to get to setup 2 and 3 to use them. I hope this question make sense.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Carsonb- This is from the CE website:

*SAVE SETUP SETTABLE VALUES*
_To get to this mode, push the (SETUP) button until the message ‘SAVE SETUP X‘ appears. Pushing the (START) button will store all the settable values in one of the three selectable power down memories for use the next time you power up the TURBO35. _
*LOAD SETUP SETTABLE VALUES*
_To get to this mode, push the (SETUP) button until the message ‘LOAD SETUP X‘ appears. Pushing the (START) button will load all the settable values from one of the three selectable power down memories_

You will be looking for the "LOAD SETUP__" screen. Use the "UP ARROW/OFF" button to change the setup # & press enter to load the setup. The same works for saving new setups,except look for "SAVE SETUP___" Hope this helps!
-George


----------



## carsonb (Mar 15, 2003)

*Turbo 35Bl*

Thanks you solved my problem.


----------

